# Diagnóstico batería automóvil.



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 16, 2008)

He estado buscando por el foro y no he encontrado, o no lo he hecho bien, lo que busco. A ver si me podeis ayudar por favor. Hace unos días cuando fuí a arrancar el coche para ir a trabajar (a las 05o horas de la mañana con un frío que pelaba) estaba sin batería. Llamé a la asistencia técnica y me lo llevaron al taller oficial. Allí, me quedé sorprendido, con la pureba que me hicieron para diagnosticar y confirmar que la batería estaba KO. Antes que nada comentaros que las nuevas baterías van selladas (por una cuestión medioambiental) y no se puede reponer el electrolito ni medir su densidad para ver en que estado de carga o vida se encuentra, de repente y sin avisar, se van abajo y te quedas tirado.
Pues bueno, al grano, conectaron una especie de polímetro con pinzas a la batería, introdujeron los parámteros de la batería, amperios hora e intensidad de arranque ( 55 AH y 575 A en mi caso), acto seguido, el aparatito pidió que se encendieran las luces del vehículo, y al cabo de unos segundos diagnosticó que la batería estaba mal.
¿ Es posible construir algún circuito que tenga éste uso ?, en su defecto ¿ dónde comprarlo, cómo se llama ?, no he encontrana nada parecido con google.
Mi intención, ya que hago trayectos cortos, urbanos y de noche, es testear la batería, cada seis meses por ejemplo, y en caso de que eté baja de carga ( el aparatito en cuestión también lo indica ) cargarla.
Gracias anticipadas y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## Tratante (Ene 8, 2009)

Interesante aparato ese... mira, con un simple voltimetro puedes probar tu bateria de modo muy basico,,,,conectas las puntas de tu volmetro a la bateria, esta debe dar por encima de los 13 volts, si enciendes las luces y baja de los 11volts seguro que necesita carga o esta dañada.

saludos !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 9, 2009)

OK muchísimas gracias. Un saludo.


----------

